# 11 pro ou 12 ???



## zcran (10 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'un 6s Plus (oui il est vieux comme moi ^^), je cherche à m'acheter un iphone récent.
Sauf que j'ai du mal à me décider entre le 11 pro et le 12 ... car si je peux acquérir l'un ou l'autre c'est que les prix sont similaires au moment de leur achat.
Je n'ai pas vraiment utilité de la 5G puisque ma ville n'est pas couverte et le sera que d'ici 2 ou 3 ans grand max.
Mon choix se porterait sur le 11 pro car j'aime faire des photos "paysages" et le côté selfie est important pour les photos de famille mais j'ne suis pas sur.
Je compte sur chacun pour m'aider à faire mon choix. Merci ^^


----------



## RubenF (10 Avril 2021)

Je trouve le 11 Pro plus "Premium" que le 12. Après j'ai un 11 Pro Max j'en suis ravi, et je ne penses pas changer de si tôt


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2021)

Pareil, le 11 pro t'offrira plus de choix en terme de photo. Perso, je suis passé du 6s au 11 Pro et j'ai vu une vraie évolution. Je ne suis par contre pas tenté par le 12 pro, et donc encore moins le 12 simple.


----------



## Daniel22 (10 Avril 2021)

J’ai le 12 Pro mais en vrai le 12 et le 12 pro c’est pareil juste le zoom optique en moins (en gros photos moins bien) et c’est de l’aluminium au lieu de l’acier inoxydable 

Perso je conseil l’iPhone 12 au lieu du 11 pro


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2021)

Daniel22 a dit:


> J’ai le 12 Pro mais en vrai le 12 et le 12 pro c’est pareil juste le zoom optique en moins (en gros photos moins bien) et c’est de l’aluminium au lieu de l’acier inoxydable
> 
> Perso je conseil l’iPhone 12 au lieu du 11 pro


Justement, si le but est d'avoir un appareil photo polyvalent, le 11 Pro me semble plus interesant du coup.


----------



## Daniel22 (10 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, si le but est d'avoir un appareil photo polyvalent, le 11 Pro me semble plus interesant du coup.



En vrai c’est soit le Dolby vision de l’iPhone 12 et un peu meilleure en faible luminosité soit le zoom optique pour le 11 Pro


----------



## zcran (11 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, les commentaires m’ont beaucoup aidé
Mon choix est décidé et se portera sur le 11 pro.
Merci à vous


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)

zcran a dit:


> Bonjour, les commentaires m’ont beaucoup aidé
> Mon choix est décidé et se portera sur le 11 pro.
> Merci à vous


Félicitation


----------



## zcran (18 Avril 2021)

J'ai récupéré mon iPhone 11 pro hier et franchement très content ! 
Prise en main très correct où là je le tiens d'une main contrairement à mon ancien 6s+
J'étais surpris de voir dans le package le chargeur et le câble avec ainsi que les écouteurs
Me manque plus que la coque et la protection d'écran qui arrivent demain


----------



## Erwan0022 (29 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, je souhaite acquérir un iPhone 11 classique ou 11 pro ou bien le 12 mini

le 11 paraît satisfaisant dans l’ensemble, mais d’un autre côté, le 11 pro semble d’après les tests présents sur YouTube avoir une meilleure autonomie de batterie.

(Et je porte une très grande importance à l’autonomie de batterie)

de plus, le 11 pro est équipé de l’écran OLED, contrairement au 11 seulement équipe d’un LCD.

cependant, l’iPhone 11 Pro est disponible en version 64,256 et 512 go, l’iPhone 11 classique en 64,128, 256 etc

et je préfère la version 128 go sur mes appareils, mais je crois de souvenir n’avoir jamais dépassé les 30 gigas si j’optimise bien mon iCloud de 200Go

Ma question est la même pour le 12 mini.

voilà tant de questions, et d’hésitations... j’attend vos avis.

merci de m’avoir lu !


----------



## Sud083 (30 Avril 2021)

Erwan0022 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite acquérir un iPhone 11 classique ou 11 pro ou bien le 12 mini
> 
> le 11 paraît satisfaisant dans l’ensemble, mais d’un autre côté, le 11 pro semble d’après les tests présents sur YouTube avoir une meilleure autonomie de batterie.
> 
> ...



Si écran OLED : iPhone 11 Pro iPhone 12 mini 

Si tu ne dépasses pas 30Go d’utilisation et que tu gères avec iCloud Drive derrière 64Go peuvent suffire même si pour la revente je conseille plutôt 256Go

Concernant l’autonomie l’iPhone 12 Mini a une autonomie plus juste maintenant si tu veut vraiment une autonomie maximale il te faut l’iPhone 11 Pro Max


Personnellement je partirais sur le 11 Pro pour l’écran OLED l’autonomie [emoji6]
Je possède l’iPhone 11 Pro Max en 64Go sans iCloud Drive et je fais beaucoup de photos et quelques vidéos avec et ça tient la route tant au niveau du stockage que de l’autonomie.

Après quel est ton budget ? 
Tu achètes le téléphone nu ou subventionne avec forfait opérateur ? 

C’est surtout ton budget qui faut regarder


----------



## Silverscreen (30 Avril 2021)

entre 11 pro et 12, 12 sans hésiter : meilleure puce (et une grosse partie de la qualité photo provient maintenant d'algorithmes et du Neural Engine), meilleures photos en basse lumière, plus petite focale sur le grand angle. Les seuls éléments manquants par rapport aux 12 Pro sont le Lidar (qui aide l'autofocus) , le format ProRaw, très orienté Pros, et par rapport au 11 pro, la double stabilisation, un meilleur zoom et une meilleure luminosité de l'écran. Et le 12 a aussi la charge MagSafe.

Et le 12, c'est aussi de l'OLED. La seule différence avec le 11 Pro et le 12 Pro est que ces derniers ont une meilleure luminosité (800 vs 625 nits) mais je pense que la limite est logicielle


----------



## Sud083 (30 Avril 2021)

Silverscreen a dit:


> entre 11 pro et 12, 12 sans hésiter : meilleure puce (et une grosse partie de la qualité photo provient maintenant d'algorithmes et du Neural Engine), meilleures photos en basse lumière, plus petite focale sur le grand angle. Les seuls éléments manquants par rapport aux 12 Pro sont le Lidar (qui aide l'autofocus) , le format ProRaw, très orienté Pros, et par rapport au 11 pro, la double stabilisation, un meilleur zoom et une meilleure luminosité de l'écran



Si on regarde la partie photo l’iPhone 11 Pro est quand même mieux équipé que l’iPhone 12 
Quand à la puce, celle de l’iPhone 11 Pro se défend quand même très bien 

Le peu que tu gagnes sur la puce avec l’iPhone 12 tu le perds sur l’équipement 

Pas de téléobjectif 
Zoom sans perte sur l’iPhone 11 Pro


----------



## boninmi (30 Avril 2021)

Moi je pense attendre le 13.
Si ça se trouve, dès la sortie du 13, je me tâterai pour attendre le 14.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Moi je pense attendre le 13.
> Si ça se trouve, dès la sortie du 13, je me tâterai pour attendre le 14.



C’est vrai qu’acheter un iPhone en Mai alors que les nouveaux sortiront en septembre ou du moins y seront annoncés j’attendrai aussi [emoji6]


----------



## Silverscreen (30 Avril 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Si on regarde la partie photo l’iPhone 11 Pro est quand même mieux équipé que l’iPhone 12
> Quand à la puce, celle de l’iPhone 11 Pro se défend quand même très bien
> 
> Le peu que tu gagnes sur la puce avec l’iPhone 12 tu le perds sur l’équipement
> ...


Le téléobjectif, j'avoue c'est une vision personnelle : je préfère largement l'ultra grand angle. Sur mon X, le téléobjectif me sert très rarement. Mais – et c'est pas noté dans le comparatif du site Apple – le mode nuit est plus performant sur la génération 12.

Mais, sinon, attendre le 13 me parait être ma meilleure option aussi


----------



## Sud083 (30 Avril 2021)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Le téléobjectif, j'avoue c'est une vision personnelle : je préfère largement l'ultra grand angle. Sur mon X, le téléobjectif me sert très rarement. Mais – et c'est pas noté dans le comparatif du site Apple – le mode nuit est plus performant sur la génération 12.
> 
> Mais, sinon, attendre le 13 me parait être ma meilleure option aussi



Surtout pour l’ultra grand angle [emoji6]


----------



## Alphamax (1 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir a tous

Je me pose la question de changer mon 7 plus par un 11 pro ou 12.
J’ai fait changer la batterie il y a 1 an par apple mais je penses qu’il est arrivé en fin de vie, entre 3h et 3h30 de temps d’écran et je dois le recharger donc il ne tient même pas la journée, peut etre a cause du bluetooth pour la watch mais je ne penses pas.

Vous me conseillez d’attendre septembre pour changer ou profiter des petites promos du moments?


----------



## Sud083 (1 Mai 2021)

Alphamax a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> Je me pose la question de changer mon 7 plus par un 11 pro ou 12.
> J’ai fait changer la batterie il y a 1 an par apple mais je penses qu’il est arrivé en fin de vie, entre 3h et 3h30 de temps d’écran et je dois le recharger donc il ne tient même pas la journée, peut etre a cause du bluetooth pour la watch mais je ne penses pas.
> ...



Quand même étrange qu’une batterie officielle Apple soit en fin de vie 1 an après

Personnellement à 4 mois de la présentation des nouveaux iPhones et comm ton téléphone est fonctionnel mis à part ce problème d’autonomie j’attendrai 

Tu pourras en septembre avoir le 12 Pro à un prix plus intéressant (prix de l’iPhone 11 Pro) 

Tu pourras envisager aussi l’iPhone 13 suivant la gamme et les tarifs


----------



## Alphamax (2 Mai 2021)

Je penses que le bluetooth activé non stop pour la watch et les os modernes font que la batterie ne tient pas bien.

Je n’arrive pas bien a comprendre ce probleme de batterie, mais aprés c’est vrai que 5 mois de plus c’est peut être envisageable mais depuis ios 14.5 c’est de pire en pire j’ai l’impression.

merci pour ta réponse tardive.


----------

